# dynamic stability failure



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm new to the forum

My 2000 740i has developed a problem with the dynamic stability control. The dealer says it will be $3800 to fix it!! Does anyone know anything about the dynamic stability control or if there is a less expensive fix? Or does it need to be repaired? I could put up with the decreased agility if I have to.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

In your area (Virginia), because of the weather....you should have it. You are talking about the DSC, correct?

In the desert southwest where it seldom snows or rains, it is not critical, but in areas subject to snow and icing, it is an invaluable aid. 

One more word of advice.....find an independent shop with factory trained mechs and get a second opinion.

jake


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

i agree with jake but becareful ... those people tend to some how bring up other problems so they can get more money for something they dont have to work hard on.


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

*dsc*

Thanks - will check the second opinion out.

It is the DSC. Reading from the book it say the anti-lock brakes will not work without it. The DSC light is on constantly on the dashboard as is anti-lock brake light - plus the service engine light.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

You have multiple hits....get yourself over to www.e38.org and start doing your homework.

The SES (Service Engine Soon) or CEL (Check Engine Light) are the same thing...they are both emissions related. If your car seems to be running well, forget the MAF and look at the cam positions sensors (both of which are DIYs).

Have you checked your ABS system? Find a dry patch of road, get 'er up to about 30 and slam on the brakes, forward and reverse. You need to do this at least every couple of months to keep the lines clear. If you feel a pulsing in the pedal, it's working.

jake


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

will check it out - thanks


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Has you car been in an accident? Your sensors are telling each other that your car is not going where you are steering. The Dynamic Stability Control is built on top of the Anti Lock
Braking System. Google BMW Dynamic Stability Control for a full description.

jake


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

No accident - I did have the front bumper fixed after I ran it up on a cement parking curb but that came nowhere near the wheels. I did get to the e38.org boards and found that the DSC unit is basically (except the reprograming) a bolt off/bolt on type replacement. The boards are extremely helpful, esp. the instructions and pictures provide by sdmike1 on the replacement of the DSC. Do you know of any reason why they would quote me $3800 for such an easy fix (aside from the $800 for the unit)? They say the hydralics are ok and it is just the DSC controller unit that gives their computer a "hard fault." All this started just after I had to put in a battery from AutoZone. I was out of town and the orig. batter died suddenly and they swore it was a match for the BMW battery -- but it didn't hold up and gave low votage readings at the dealers when I got back to town -- so I guess the low voltage fried my DCS. I haven't tried to test the ABS yet but will do it today. Any other hints/ideas are appreciated.


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

tried out the ABS -- got the car up to 35 mph and slammed on the brakes several times -- lots of smoke from the tires but never felt the ABS system cut in -- so the ABS is not working


----------



## Beemaboy (Jun 1, 2006)

Before replacing expensive parts like the DSC+ABS ECU, are you sure it is not just a bad wheel sensor?
Maybe get a fault report printed out at the dealer or indy just to make sure?
Those things always go wrong on the E38 and E39!

BB


----------



## AlphaShooter (Apr 10, 2007)

Folks - I went searching and found this thread because I have a VERY similar situation. I have a 2001 740iL and the shop I take my car to gave me a quote of $1200 bucks to fix the DSC. The yellow circle skid light is on constant as is the brake yellow light. The odd thing is when the car sits for a few days, the lights don't come on until after the car is driven for about 30 minutes. Then it stays on constantly until it sits again for a few days. Weird. I took it to BMW Excluserve in the MD area - they do all my work and so far I've been happy with them. They replaced two sensors and thought it would fix it - that was only $300 bucks. They insisted these sensors were bad and now the entire DSC is out and that needs to now be fixed. Their quote is $1200 bucks. I have been driving without it fixed so far because it hasnt snowed yet. I spun out once in the rain so I can verify that the unit is indeed broken and that indeed you DO need it in wet conditions. If it snows the car will be useless without it so I have to get it fixed.

Sooooo... my question is, has anyone done a self-repair on one of these puppies? The unit isn't cheap but neither is the labor so it would ease my pain if I could do it myself. I'm pretty handy with tools but I'm no shade-tree genius so I would need some written guidance from someone who has done it before to pull this off.

Hope this helps srein and others.
Ken


----------



## AlphaShooter (Apr 10, 2007)

Doh.. I should have read the prior post more carefully. I guess there are instructions posted by Mike on the DSC replacement on e38.org. Will have to browse over there and look for it.


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Same as mine -- if you research the prob. on the e38.org you will find that as soon as the car warms up the light will come on. I'm going to try to fix mine if I can find a unit that's not $800. I have a mechanic friend (tractor mechanic though) who says with the pictures posted by sdmike1 it is a no sweat job. When I put the word out on the internet parts finder sites I did get one reply that said that they could repair the unit without disturbing the original software -- has anyone heard of such a thing or are they out to scalp us? Or is this the best thing since sliced bread?? No dealer reprogram and do it yourself totally!!


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

still don't know why my dealer wanted $3800 for the replacement -- they just said that's the way it is!


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Strange we don't hear more about DSC failure over on the other seven series forums, especially if it happens all the time on these models.

Hope it doesn't happen to me. Although I do live in the desert....sometimes when it does rain, it comes down in buckets. I would not drive in snow, only because I don't trust other drivers here (I was raised in New England). 

Almost any BMW without some form of DSC can be quite squirrelly in less than ideal conditions. These cars are 'ultimate driving machines' on dry roads, sometimes on wet roads with professional drivers, but almost never on moisture saturated roads without DSC.

Even on dry roads, if you romp on the throttle with the DSC turned off, a great deal of wheelspin can be induced, not all of which might be controllable.

jake


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

point taken -- now that I've grown up (past 50) I only punch it once in a while


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Me too, but every now and then, the hormones kick in, and wheeeee, a-slidin' we go.

jake


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

I've got DSC on my '99 E38 Sport, and I've never used it. No snow in Atlanta. 
I never thought about using it during rain, but I've never experienced sliding.
I grew up in Maryland w/ lots of snow, so I've learned the fine art of snow driving. 
Still, I'll try it out now. Doe it affect performance? Should you only use it sparingly?


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

Ignore my last post regarding never using DSC. My mechanic just brought my car back to me, and told me that I'm always using it. When the button is pushed, you're deactivating the feature. No wonder I've never slipped. Sorry.


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

*DSC diy*

I guess I'll get the darned thing fixed! Damn, these 740i's are like my girlfriend - beautiful but a pain in the ..... too bad I love them both. And the 740i's are just as expensive!! I've found that since I've owned a BMW that those malfunction lights on the dash bother me when they are on and they shouldn't be - never bothered me in my Nissan or my Ford. Well I'm going to try to fix the DSC myself. Any other hints?


----------

